# Mel Gibson arrested for DUI...more



## ReformedWretch (Jul 29, 2006)

I had posted something about this earlier but I assume someone found it unworthy, possibly because of censored foul language?

Here is the abc version of the story. I think it's relevant because many follow Gibson now as a "Christian" since his "Passion" movie.

http://abcnews.go.com/WNT/story?id=2251876

July 29, 2006 "” Actor Mel Gibson is known for his fiery performances on the big screen, but tonight he stands accused of some very nasty behavior off-screen "” including an alleged profanity-laced, anti-Semitic tirade to a sheriff's officer.

Gibson was arrested early Friday morning for suspicion of drunk driving, and that's when things may have gotten ugly.

When Gibson's "Passion of the Christ" hit movie screens in 2004, there were protests. The film and its passionate producer were accused of being anti-Semitic.

Gibson denied the charges. But they are back with a vengeance after his arrest.

The Web site TMZ.com says it obtained four pages of the original eight-page arrest report. Allegedly written by the arresting officer, the handwritten pages posted on TMZ accuse Gibson of an anti-Semitic tirade.

"The sheriffs department tried to cover this," said Harold Levin, managing editor of TMZ.com. "They tried to make it look like nothing happened "” and they told the media that, that everything was without incident. That was the quote. That could not have been further from the truth."

The document also alleges Gibson made threats, used profanity and tried to escape arrest.

The Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department has not confirmed the authenticity of the document.

However, in a statement late today, Gibson said, "I acted like a person completely out of control when I was arrested, and said things that I do not believe to be true and which are despicable. I am deeply ashamed of everything I said."

He added, "I have battled with the disease of alcoholism for all of my adult life and profoundly regret my horrific relapse."

An official with the sheriff's office insisted there was no cover-up, said Gibson was treated just like everyone else, and that abusive language alone does not amount to an "incident."


----------



## blhowes (Jul 29, 2006)

Adam,
What do you think about the article?

I'd imagine his conduct might be a little disappointing for those churches that 'jumped on the bandwagon' in support of the movie when it came out. Not so for those who would have nothing to do with the movie for theological reasons.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> Adam,
> What do you think about the article?
> 
> I'd imagine his conduct might be a little disappointing for those churches that 'jumped on the bandwagon' in support of the movie when it came out. Not so for those who would have nothing to do with the movie for theological reasons.



 I would assume that people who disagreed with the movie for theological reasons did not think that Mel Gibson was the Devil incarnate for making the film. Your post seems to almost say something along the lines: "Once he made that film, I knew God had handed him over to a reprobate mind and he was now capable of anything. This is the kind of stuff that I expected."

People mess up, repent and go forward.

CT


----------



## blhowes (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by blhowes_
> ...


Wow, did I ever do a bad job transferring thoughts into words that time. That wasn't quite what I was trying to say. Sorry. 

Let me take another stab at it. Churches that saw the movie as an evangelical tool and joined hands with Mel, his movie, and the doctrines in the movie, now might find a need to distance themselves from Mel. Those who would have nothing to do with the movie for theological reasons aren't affected in that way - Mel's conduct, even if he lives a stellar life, doesn't change their view of the movie, or give them any reason to distance themselves from him.

[Edited on 7-30-2006 by blhowes]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 29, 2006)

Bob

Yes, that's exactly how I feel. Many evangelicals defended Mel passionately. Now if in a drunken stupor he spouted anti-semetic comments he makes them look foolish.


----------



## turmeric (Jul 29, 2006)

I have been drunk before, long ago I assure you, and I said things I did not mean, just because I felt angry. Proverbs 23:29-35 says, among other things, that a drunk person will utter perverse things. It seems to hold the person responsible for getting drunk rather than for believing the things uttered.

[Edited on 7-30-2006 by turmeric]


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Bob
> 
> Yes, that's exactly how I feel. Many evangelicals defended Mel passionately. Now if in a drunken stupor he spouted anti-semetic comments he makes them look foolish.



I think this is going in an unreasonable direction. Anyone can be burned by anyone. Unless you want to say that because he made the Passion film, you knew he would eventually get drink and do stupid stuff, I do not see how you can get on anyone's case for supporting him. Doing stupid stuff is not only for those who make Passion films.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm confused as to how what I've said is not perfectly understandable...sorry. I honestly don't even know how else to make the point. If I had supported Gibson, I would now feel foolish. It just so happens that his support comes because of the Passion film. However, if I had supported him just as a wonderful human being I would feel a bit foolish right now.

As for blaming the alcohol, I am not certain I see the passage that way. Who was the person who decided to get drunk? No one forced him.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> I'm confused as to how what I've said is not perfectly understandable...sorry. I honestly don't even know how else to make the point. If I had supported Gibson, I would now feel foolish. It just so happens that his support comes because of the Passion film. However, if I had supported him just as a wonderful human being I would feel a bit foolish right now.



Fair enough. I misread you. I should have put something into you saying that you agree with Bob but instead basically just read the part about his supporters looking stupid.

I apologize.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 30, 2006)

No problem man, I was just confused.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 30, 2006)

The churches that find drinking to be a sin supported his movie, and the people who drink find his movie to be sinful. Crazy!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 30, 2006)

lol


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> The churches that find drinking to be a sin supported his movie, and the people who drink find his movie to be sinful. Crazy!


----------



## bradofshaw (Jul 31, 2006)

I find it hard to believe that getting arrested made him go on an "anti-semitic" tirade. That seems too convenient. I know people say things when they are drunk, but unless the officers were Jewish (seems unlikely) that seems pretty out of place and random. The story smacks of libel to me. 

Not a defender of Gibson or his movies, I just don't trust the media.

I'd also like to add that, aside from accusations by the forces of political correctness that wrongfully make out the crucifiction account to be anti-sematic, what evidence is there that Gibson hates Jewish people? 


[Edited on 7-31-2006 by bradofshaw]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 31, 2006)

Other than the Passion, I believe the only evidence they have is an interview with his biggioted father (who is in his 80's). I can take or leave Gibson. I know he's a devout Catholic and pretty solid family man from what I've read. It wouldn't shock me if the story is not completely true. I mentioned in the Ann COulter thread, if the media can get a conservative labeled "anti-semetic" they can discredit them. They ALWAYS try and get conservatives labeled that. They call them all kinds of names, byt anti-semetice (if believed) is the only thing that seems to smear conservatives enough for the "masses" to withdrawl their support.


----------

